# Part numbers for the Euro sliding top tray



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Right before I left Germany I purchased the sliding top tray to replace my cup holders since no one eats or drinks in my car anyway. It makes a great place to stash a cell phone or extra money you leave in your car so its out of sight. Many people (on fanatics) have been asking for part numbers and I finally found out where I put the reciept with the part numbers. 
The sliding tray just replaces the cup holders only. You will still have the coin holder. Its a sliding top bin. Some people call it roll top but the lid just folds up accordian style and doesn't roll back. I paid 21 Euros which is just about the same in US dollars. 

Here's the numbers. 

Black 51 16 7 043 093 
Beige 51 16 7 043 095 
Gray 51 16 7 043 094 

The German accessory catalog I have says that they are 24 Euro's. So hopefully your dealer will be able to order them for you guys and not rape you on the price. 

Just dropping a little info for you guys

Here are some pics


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

more

it has a pen holder and business card holder too.


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

and idea of how much it can hold


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

installed


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

OJ,

Thanks for the info and pics. I've been thinking about ordering one of these but have been unsure of the correct part number.

Michael


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Just want to second the amount of space it has. I love mine, great replacement for the worthless cupholders! :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't want no stinkin' coinholder so I like the 1-piece one better. Has a bigger rear compartment in place of the small compartment and the coinholder. And its 1 piece so its one less seam to creak years down the road.


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *I don't want no stinkin' coinholder so I like the 1-piece one better. Has a bigger rear compartment in place of the small compartment and the coinholder. And its 1 piece so its one less seam to creak years down the road.
> *


I saw that version too but I didn't need the big tray. Plus I am originally from Jersey and 35 cents on the garden state parkway every 2 miles would make that coin tray kinda handy.


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Kaz - I agree. There aren't any toll roads around here and I never carry change. Do you have the part numbers (various colors) for that one?

OJ - Nice embroidered floor mats...where are those from?

BTW, I saw a part number somewhere for 'sunglass holder.' Jotted down the number as 51-16-8-260-312. Anyone have any idea what that is and what it looks like?

Thanks guys,

B.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

OJ330i said:


> *I saw that version too but I didn't need the big tray. Plus I am originally from Jersey and 35 cents on the garden state parkway every 2 miles would make that coin tray kinda handy. *


You might be thinking of yet another version - the completely open, one-piece design that does _not_ have a roll-top, nor a coin-holder. It has just one large, open compartment with a divider and seems to be the least popular of the three available choices for eliminating the cupholders.

Kaz has the one that I have, i.e., a one-piece roll-top which eliminates the coin-holder with a small, open tray.

OTOH, if I commuted in an area where I regularly had to pay tolls with change, I might have considered the two-piece roll-top so as to retain the coinholder, too.


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

Bob330Ci said:


> *BTW, I saw a part number somewhere for 'sunglass holder.' Jotted down the number as 51-16-8-260-312. Anyone have any idea what that is and what it looks like?*


I have the sunglass holder (MSRP - $53.25, Pacific - $38.22). I thought it was something special but have since discovered it's standard in all the convertibles.

It's a spring-loaded, smaller tray than the regular tray. The cover and tray open as one unit from above and drop down slightly at an angle to store sunglasses, as opposed to the regular tray cover which opens from the bottom and the tray itself remains stationary.

I don't have a pic but if you do a search, there's a one of it out there somewhere.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Bob330Ci said:


> *Kaz - I agree. There aren't any toll roads around here and I never carry change. Do you have the part numbers (various colors) for that one?
> *


Black- 51 16 038 323
Grey- 51 16 7 038 524
Beige- 51 16 7 038 325


----------



## OJ330i (Jan 25, 2002)

Bob330Ci said:


> *OJ - Nice embroidered floor mats...where are those from?
> *


here


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

Bob330Ci said:


> *BTW, I saw a part number somewhere for 'sunglass holder.' Jotted down the number as 51-16-8-260-312. Anyone have any idea what that is and what it looks like?
> *


not sure if this is the same thing...


----------



## ruteger (Dec 31, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> *not sure if this is the same thing... *


That's it.


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

OJ330i said:


> *
> snip..
> 
> The sliding tray just replaces the cup holders only. You will still have the coin holder. Its a sliding top bin. Some people call it roll top but the lid just folds up accordian style and doesn't roll back. I paid 21 Euros which is just about the same in US dollars.
> ...


Does anybody know if the Beige/Sand one has a black or beige roll-top? I've seen pics where its black an that won't match the roll-top on the rear ashtray, which is beige stock...


----------

